# how much of a chick/hunk



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how would you rate your ability to pick up some chicks/hunks.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow this going to filled with egotistical people

a LOT!!!! just jokin


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i can pick up asian chicks easily..


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

It's all about the benjamins


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wasnt thinking when i wrote this topic. everybody is going to lie :rasp:


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

8/10 for chicks that is....as fro guy....I never want to know


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I do alright but I need to get the Toffee to show me his pimpin way


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i ave a top secret plan to get girls, lol


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> i ave a top secret plan to get girls, lol


 not show them your pictures?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

nah, its better than that


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

.....caome on share man!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

its ectasy! j/k


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i only have trouble pickin up white and mexican girls.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

A true trooper cant reveal secrets...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

boxer said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > i ave a top secret plan to get girls, lol
> ...


 hahahahaha


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> A true trooper cant reveal secrets...










damn right


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

pamonster said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > plonker_from_mars said:
> ...


 poor little dude cant win for losin!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

10 being the best, I'd have to say....
2.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

caazi said:


> 10 being the best, I'd have to say....
> 2.


 Low self-esteem, huh... I feel for you Caz.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> It's all about the benjamins


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

Ahhhh Im too shy.....only when girls approach me n talk I'll talk. I keep it real


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

when I show a pic of myself panties cream

here you be the judge, I'll post my mugshot below


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i'm a big fuckin bear with these big fuckin claws and the woman is this little bunny rabbit that i pick up and tear apart .then i kick them out of my house naked


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

geee i dunno but 1 thing I do know:

Notorious Big- Big Poppa works wonders...


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

<--------has had more ass than a toilet seat








I was such a slut


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hareball said:


> <--------has had more ass than a toilet seat


 I was watching the fifth wheel ( stupid dating show for those that dont know) and a guy said that same thing


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > <--------has had more ass than a toilet seat
> ...


 bastards!!! I was given that award by my friends girlfriends in 1988. when it came time to drop our girls off at night they were not allowed to go to seaside heights with me. seaside is nothing but beach, boarwalk and dance clubs. nothing but a pick up spot or racing


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

in my hayday i was a 9.3 now that im married id say 8.3-8.7 cause when i went to the beehive the females were all over me but still felt good to go home to my wife and know that i wasa good biy but temptation is a mofo i has asian ,mexican,sistas,white all over me damn i forget how fine i am lol


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

haha damn pimp you are so full of yourself


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm just thinking, if I was a pro tennis player and was ranked #1 in the world, I know a certain pop singer chick would flock to me


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> haha damn pimp you are so full of yourself :rasp:


 UVE SEEN ME DONT U SEE WHY? LOL IMA FINE BLACK STALLION AND WJHEN UR BLESSED WIT LOOKS,SMARTS,HAVE MONEY THEN U TJHROW IN I HAVE A TONGUE RING AND A BIG "MEMBER" IM 10 OUTTA 10 LMAO :rasp:


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

in highschool i was very shy, but college was a blast!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

Do you know that certain factor a guy can possess that can pull women to him from across the room? That thing that can make women desire him, dream about him, want to have his kids?

Well, I have the opposite!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Do you know that certain factor a guy can possess that can pull women to him from across the room? That thing that can make women desire him, dream about him, want to have his kids?
> 
> Well, I have the opposite!


 i got that power. it also comes with the ablity to see though womens cloths :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Do you know that certain factor a guy can possess that can pull women to him from across the room? That thing that can make women desire him, dream about him, want to have his kids?
> 
> Well, I have the opposite!


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

id say 5/10 for girls, and sadly enough i have been asked out by two guys... I SAID NO to both


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have never been asked out by a guy and i hope i never am.

i get about 3 girls a week. not bad. never really go out though. just hang out together.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

It's always easier for a girl to pick up guys.....but the more they do...it makes 'em a ho and when the guy do it that makes him a pimp.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> It's always easier for a girl to pick up guys.....but the more they do...it makes 'em a ho and when the guy do it that makes him a pimp.


 Makes you realize whos the dominant of the human species, huh. You guys wanna be sweet, cute, innocent, and adored.. so live with that statement.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I tend to always get women coming upto me when Im out, even if I'm with my G/F, which doesnt help things! And was asked out by 2 guys when I was at college 2 years ago







which I said no to I will also add!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> was asked out by 2 guys when I was at college 2 years ago :rock: which I said no to I will also add!


 Is there a subliminal message your trying to tell us??


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > was asked out by 2 guys when I was at college 2 years ago :rock: which I said no to I will also add!
> ...


 not that I know of


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 You know Al used to live in San Francisco Im sure he still has connections and can hook you up if youd like


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Good job I live in the UK then!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 Aww man..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Back in my fitness days i was asked to do some playgirl shoots and had to many other offers to count. I would rather play the role of the distinguished gentleman now and have the JFK vibe going on as people like to call it. I have remained discriminating in my choice of women and prefer the girls with the classy attitude and good blood lines.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I have remained discriminating in my choice of women and prefer the girls with the classy attitude and good blood lines.


 I like mine on the trashy side


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

are there any guys who tend to be more like dick magnets?...lol


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> are there any guys who tend to be more like dick magnets?...lol


 that was my first title given to me on pfish


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> And was asked out by 2 guys when I was at college 2 years ago :rock: which I said no to I will also add!


 That's what happens when you go out wearing leather chaps and a jock strap.


----------

